# bkxxls sub?



## leedsladdy (Jul 24, 2011)

i had a maudaunt short 309i sub which set on fire so needed a new sub,after reading plenty of reviews i have decided to go with the bkxxls 400,its a start of a complete upgrade as i'm using ms 304i's for my fronts,a ms304 center and ms903s bipolar,,these speakers might sound a bit on here from what some of u have i'm just hoping the xxls400 isn't too much,my room is 4m by 4m by 2.5m high and my amp is onkyo tx-sr608,would i have been better with the bk200 or am i better with the extra headroom to play with?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard. 

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear they're pretty nice subs. Never seen one in person though. Good luck with it, let us know how you like it!


----------

